# Oooh Matron, Look At The Size Of Them Onions!!!



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Buran. I just love that onion crown.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry, I like it apart from the onion crown







Do like onions though


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

That brought tears to my eyes


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had the silver faced version really nice







Trouble was winding gears kept stripping even though I was very careful especially after it came back from repair the first time.I gather this was due to the large crown putting to much strain on the gear wheels, shame it was a beautiful looking watch














maybe I was just unlucky, my advice wind it very carefully and you might be alright


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Looks a nice watch. Are those dots around the seconds sub-dial lumed as well ?

Regards,

Nick


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A real wrist indenter...............should be at 9 o'clock!!


----------

